# Stain grade Garage



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Just started this job. Finally got a stain they approved, and it's full steam ahead starting tomorrow. Should be done last next week with this phase. There is another room and an upstairs to be done later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvpL5Tco7DI&feature=youtu.be

Products we are using

Rudd Lacquer Wiping stain
Rudd 550 Sealer
Rudd 550 Satin Lacquer

I didn't feel like talking much during the video, but the garage is a man-cave / show room for a few exotic cars. It has a large safe which I might be able to get a few pictures of later. Anyways, once I finish the back room I'll snap a few pictures. Ceilings are done, and walls are primed.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Romanski said:


> Just started this job. Finally got a stain they approved, and it's full steam ahead starting tomorrow. Should be done last next week with this phase. There is another room and an upstairs to be done later.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvpL5Tco7DI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ...


 Looks like full stain ahead!


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Not a very popular post, maybe this will help. Just finished the stain and lacquer. Will be painting the walls next week. Also going to trick out the garage doors (3 colors, including the Ferrari red and yellow)... if they accept my bid on those.






Phase 2 starts in ~3 weeks which includes the lounge, stairwell, and upstairs.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That Garage is nuts. I bet you have painted entire homes, for less that you will be charging for that thing. Awsome looking job.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Romanski said:


> Not a very popular post,


Not sure how you can say that. It did get a "mudbone"!

Cool garage. Nice job.

Tip: If you want a popular thread...next time mention you had a backache the whole time.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see the house!


----------

